# Need copic/tria marker color names for these prismacolors (and vice versa)



## Aheria (Apr 20, 2010)

So, I have some color names I need "Translated" into other marker color names or as close as I can to it. I like to put the marker color that is closest to the digital colors used for my character, so when I give the ref to an artist in person, they have an exact idea what color they should be.

I need these prismacolor marker names "translated" into copic and tria colors, please?
Apple Green, Ultramarine blue, true blue, indigo blue, and french grey 30%. I'm sure that the cool grey is most likely neutral grey or toning grey.

Also, these copics into prismacolor and tria?
Dark suntan, leather, moon white, ice ocean, skin white.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 20, 2010)

Why not just scan the colors with a scanner then use the eyedropper tool in photoshop (or whatever other program u are using) and then get the hex code for the color that way? 

With the hex code you can translate that into any number of color systems.

Edit: They kind of have something that lets you do this on their site http://www.prismacolor.com/color-picker  Hope that helps


----------



## Aheria (Apr 20, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Why not just scan the colors with a scanner then use the eyedropper tool in photoshop (or whatever other program u are using) and then get the hex code for the color that way?
> 
> With the hex code you can translate that into any number of color systems.
> 
> Edit: They kind of have something that lets you do this on their site http://www.prismacolor.com/color-picker  Hope that helps



Thats pretty nifty! I can scan the badge I have colored in the copics and use the color dropper to answer it into prismas at least 

As for the prismas into other, I"m not sure I have a badge atm that is definitively colored with those single colors >.< I no longer own anything except paint, hence my relying on others!


----------

